

MPAA Wins the Oscar Screener Battle, but Loses the War - th0ma5
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/01/oscar-screener-battle/

======
arg01
I know at least in my country release dates for movies have come much closer
to there American release dates over this period. I only mention this because
one of the reasons someone is likely to watch a telesync rather than waiting
for a better copy is because they don't want to wait to watch it. This lends
some more credence to the piracy is a service problem argument. Though of
course you could argue that downloading 4gb to 16gb files is more reasonable
now days so the change comes from there.

------
tantalor
Why do we care whether the screener was leaked "by nomination day"? That
choice seems arbitrary.

~~~
waxpancake
Hey, I did the analysis. The nominations came out two days ago, so that's just
shorthand for "at press time." I don't actually track that metric in the
spreadsheet... I keep the data updated until the Oscar ceremony on February
26.

